# T-bore's stand & my 36 bowfront



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not very good with a camera, but here's a photo of the 36 gallon bowfront that I got from Roli a couple of months ago, and the stand that T-Bore (Travis) made. 

Currently, the stand and tank are in a corner, so it's a bit of a difficult angle for photography. You can't really appreciate the stand or tank in this photo, I know. But if you look carefully, you can see that Travis decorated it with bettas and corydoras because those are among my favourite fish. He posted this stand for sale before the door was finished and customized it for me. I think the stand is beautiful.

Many of the plants in the tank come from Stuart (CRS_Fan). Stuart's plants always do really well in all of my tanks, I've noticed. They grow like crazy. 

I'm posting this pic because Travis was curious to see how the tank turned out. I am hoping to move this tank and stand to another location in a few months. But for now, the plants are also enjoying a bit of window light.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes. He even gave me some pink insulating foam to put under the tank but I couldn't figure out how to cut it along the bowfront, so I just used a sheet of tablecloth plastic.

Some of you -- like you and T-Bore -- are very talented at building beautiful furniture. And some of us can't even use an X-acto knife. But luckily, through the magic of BCA, I ended up with a really lovely stand despite my two left thumbs.

How is Hoolagal's stand coming along? I am enjoying that thread.



target said:


> Very nice.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Going good. I am hoping to have it assembled tonight. Then I'll see if I can get some pictures up. That thread does need an update.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's one nice looking stand, as well as the tank. Really well done.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well done!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! 

I really enjoy this tank, as well as the stand. It's my biggest tank (of 7)


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks real nice Maureen .I like the fish silhouettes he puts on them as well ( I tried drawing the out line of a fish last night and it was a major FAIL  )...what no bubbles . 
bill


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL. No bubbles. I didn't want my fish to look like airheads.



Aquaman said:


> Looks real nice Maureen .I like the fish silhouettes he puts on them as well ( I tried drawing the out line of a fish last night and it was a major FAIL  )...what no bubbles .
> bill


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow it looks awesome with the tank all done and put on. I love the bettas on the front. I just can not get over your plants. They are beautiful.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful setup Maureen. Truly gorgeous stand.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank is very nicely done Maureen. Looks great!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank and stand look very nice  & good work t-bore!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool tank & stand! Love the carved fish details!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking stand! The tank's looking great too.

As for the styrofoam, it's pretty easy to cut with a scalpel or utility(exacto) knife. You could trace the outline of the bowfront for reference. I used a lighter to melt/harden the cut and get rid of all the loose bits, but I used white styrofoam that might not be necessary with the pink stuff.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool stand and nice setup!


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful stand and tank!


----------

